# Clicgear 3.0



## Snelly (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning.

just a quick note to say that I played 18 holes at Devils Dyke GC yesterday and for the first time, used my new trolley - a Clicgear 3.0. 

I am delighted with it.  It is an excellent piece of engineering that folds up and down with ease and feels like a very well thought out bit of kit.  

It is pretty effortless to push around the course too and took a tour bag easily. In addition, there are loads of superb design functions that add value with an excellent umbrella holder,  drinks holder, scorecard holder, rangefinder bag and plenty of places to store all the stuff you need.

More importantly, I did not suffer with any back pain this morning which is a first after a round of golf the day before for a few years.  I also managed to play well, shooting 2 under gross but I think this was more attributable to having a half decent swing on a day which was perfect for golf rather than having a trolley.  Clear skies, perfect temperature and not a breath of wind.  

I can recommend the Clicgear 3.0 very highly indeed. A clever, innovative design that performs as well as it looks. In fact, I wish I had bought one sooner.   

PS - thanks to therod for the Cleveland wedge he sold me last Friday.  It behaved impeccably, got me a birdie and is a very nice club.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 12, 2012)

Snelly said:



			PS - thanks to therod for the Cleveland wedge he sold me last Friday.  It behaved impeccably, got me a birdie and is a very nice club.
		
Click to expand...

pleasure, I'm pleased to hear it's gone to a good home :thup:  I'm half tempted to go for a trolley myself based on all the stuff I could then fit in my bag. Maybe next year after I've turned 40


----------



## Alan (Nov 12, 2012)

Undecided whether to go for a click gear or a motocaddy S3 I know it's like chalk and cheese but I like how small the click gear folds down.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 12, 2012)

there is no doubt that the Clic promotes a good walking posture that can help (relatively obviously!) those with lower back issues (like me).

glad someone else is finding the same


----------



## MGL (Nov 13, 2012)

In reality, how small do you find that it folds down and how heavy is it lifting in and out of the boot?

I ask because I have sold a few of them (I'm in the golf trade) but I've never actually had one out of the box!! Just ordered them in for customers and then sent them on their way or they've been picked up. 

They do look well engineered and have good accessories and design features but I was always a bit surprised by the size of the box!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 13, 2012)

MGL said:



			In reality, how small do you find that it folds down and how heavy is it lifting in and out of the boot?

I ask because I have sold a few of them (I'm in the golf trade) but I've never actually had one out of the box!! Just ordered them in for customers and then sent them on their way or they've been picked up. 

They do look well engineered and have good accessories and design features but I was always a bit surprised by the size of the box!!
		
Click to expand...

The weight is surprisingly light - and given the obvious hand holds it's easy to handle in one hand, and carry in one hand.

The trolley is fully assembled and folded in the box - that's it. I would say it folds smaller than you would expect, but it's not exactly 'compact'.  however it's not the volume of the box and you can use this to your advantage when combining bag, shoes and trolley etc in any volume. It wouldn't really get much smaller if you took all the wheels off either as it's pretty clever how it all folds up.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree completely. Much lighter and smaller than I thought it would be and easy to carry in one hand. The way it folds is really ingenious.


----------



## DelB (Nov 13, 2012)

Must admit, I've been thinking about either a Clicgear or Stewart Z1 to replace my Gokart come the Spring. Good to read positive things about the Clicgear.


----------



## MGL (Nov 13, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			The weight is surprisingly light - and given the obvious hand holds it's easy to handle in one hand, and carry in one hand.

The trolley is fully assembled and folded in the box - that's it. I would say it folds smaller than you would expect, but it's not exactly 'compact'.  however it's not the volume of the box and you can use this to your advantage when combining bag, shoes and trolley etc in any volume. It wouldn't really get much smaller if you took all the wheels off either as it's pretty clever how it all folds up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - very helpful. Think I will get one out of the box next time!


----------



## Grumps (Nov 13, 2012)

I would agree with this trolley being excellent value . I've had mine (1.0 model) for about 3 years now and never had any problems and so easy to push up the steepest hills  I would only upgrade to a newer model than get a different trolley if things do start to go wrong


----------

